# Polymer Axiom By Flippingout



## Acedoc (May 19, 2012)

it has now been around two months that i got my ss a polymer axiom by nathan.
an excellent pre sale talk and even better after sales support by the gent. the transaction was smooth and painless. the catty has performed very well and i just need to practise more with the slingshot. ammo in use is .35 cal lead and it performs very well on vermin . with tbg single straight cut it goes around 160 fps on a shooting chrony. on a good day i am within 2 inches of what i want to hit at 25-30 yds.
the construction of the ss itself is excellent and as i am hard on my eqpt it suits me just fine , pretty wood liable to splinter or scratch would be a liability.
thanks to nathan for the experience !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yup, they are awesome. And, a deal. Mine does not get as much action as she used to, but is a go to for loaning out to people in the back yard. I think this is the gold standard for beginning shooters. Durable, comfortable, affordable. I absolutely cringe when someone talks about the Daisy/Trumark/Barnett they just got, not that these are terrible(maybe) but I honestly think they turn more people away from the sport than on to it.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Yup, they are awesome. And, a deal. Mine does not get as much action as she used to, but is a go to for loaning out to people in the back yard. I think this is the gold standard for beginning shooters. Durable, comfortable, affordable. I absolutely cringe when someone talks about the Daisy/Trumark/Barnett they just got, not that these are terrible(maybe) but I honestly think they turn more people away from the sport than on to it.


Could not agree more... how do Barnett consider themselves viable in the slingshot community? does nobody who works there do any research into the product they produce? They seem to change the handle grip every two years to a "new soft contoured grip" whilst leaving the lackluster bands they brand as magnum.


----------

